# Crab Stuffed Mushrooms on the PBC



## millerbuilds (Jun 29, 2019)

Cooking up a Flank steak and some Veggies, I decided we needed something else.  My wife had picked up some crab meat for some crab dip, but ended up only using one can.  So... what the heck lets try stuffing some shrooms with crab meat and fixings.

Cleaned and pulled the stems from the shrooms, chopped up the stems added some onions, garlic and butter and sauteed it.
	

		
			
		

		
	



















Panko, garlic, crab meat, Parmesan Cheese, salt, black pepper & onion powder





Sauteed onions and chopped stems






My 8 year old helper







Stuffed and ready for the smoker....I had some extra mix, so decided to stuff a tomato...We will see how that works out! LOL   I added some butter (cause that always makes things better) along with some white wine.






And into the PBC with some cherry wood. 

More to come....


Smoke ON!

- Jason


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 29, 2019)

Looking good, how'd they come out?

Kids, start'em young and start'em right.


----------



## millerbuilds (Jun 29, 2019)

They came out great!


----------



## millerbuilds (Jun 29, 2019)

All done and only one left over for tomorrow!
I am glad I did them with Cherry wood, anything stronger would have been too much.  I will increase the amount of cheese and back down the amount of onions when I do them next time.




























It added to an already great meal!

Thanks for looking,

Smoke ON!

- Jason


----------



## siege (Jun 30, 2019)

Wow ! Looks great, wish I was there so I could have helped with your leftover " problem ".


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 30, 2019)

great looking meal, tell your son nice job!


----------



## millerbuilds (Jul 6, 2019)

siege said:


> Wow ! Looks great, wish I was there so I could have helped with your leftover " problem ".


They were gone by late morning the next day LOL!

Thanks much,

Smoke ON!

- Jason


----------



## millerbuilds (Jul 6, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> great looking meal, tell your son nice job!


Thank much Jim!
He loves to BBQ and smoke, I happy that he is following in my footsteps.  He has created his own rib rub (not as much heat as his Dads) and loves to make ribs!

Smoke ON!

- Jason


----------

